# What a good weekend at the dog shows!



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

In addition to the exciting news of our friend MaryH finishing her Ch. Brookside Easter Bonnet. Another friend of mine also finished her girl yesterday. Fran Lovitt of www.IlovittMaltese.com finished her girl Shasta. My friend Deb Ray (www.GraceMaltese.com) got her first points on her puppy Divine's Design on a Dime. Deb Ray and Debbie Cleckley co-bred a half-brother to my girl Cacia- Jacob's Artful Dodger. He is owned by Nici Thompson. He took a Puppy Toy Group 1 yesterday. 

As for my girls-well we showed yesterday at the Shenandoah Kennel Club in Harrisonburg Virginia. It was a lovely day for us. Cadie took winners and Cacia took the reserve. Cadie then went on to take a puppy group 3 placement. 

Here is a picture of Cacia a few hours after she showed waiting for Cadie to hurry up and finish being the star in group. Notice how she has her nose stuck up in the air. That is a typical pose for her. 









Cacia pouting that Cadie was getting to be the Star. 









Both girls getting tired after the long wait for puppy group. 









Grandma feeling as tired as the girls giving Cadie some snuggles.









Cadie on the table. Can you tell I am proud of her? Excuse the blurriness. Mom has trouble with the camera. 









Cadie on the table again. I swear this dog shows herself. I have to do none of the work. 









She loved the judge and he said he loved her, too. :wub:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds like you had a perfect day!! Your babies ... :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats to all of the Cloud Clan!! The pictures are adorable!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

To all involved. :chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Carina,

Congratulations! Your girls are so beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing your pictures!

Debbie


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili:

Great day! So happy for you, your Mom and the girls and all your friends! Wow what a weekend!!!

Love those girls of yours - They are both beautiful!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Carina. Your babies are stunning.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooohh ,those beautiful little faces....


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations! Your girls are adorable:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! Those babies are beautiful and I'm glad you had a great weekend.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a treasure trove your girls are! :wub::wub::wub:

They are just SO beautiful, and so full of personality! :wub:

I remember watching the Westminster some years back... maybe as many as 20 years back... and between showings, they interviewed one of the judges from the toy group. The interviewer pointed out that the dogs that actually reach the level to get to compete at Westminster are pretty much perfect, each for its own breed, so how does the judge decide at that level? 

This judge said that while the skills of the handler had a lot to do with it, it was almost always the personality of the dog that won his heart. He said that there was something in the personality and ego of the dog that would "connect" with him in some way, something that said, "PLEASE please pick me!" He added that a dog that looks too bored with the ring, going through his paces by rote, no matter how perfect his form, almost never wins at Westminster, so it's possible for a dog to be over-rehearsed. Call it charisma... I'm sure Cadeau had it, and it looks like your girls have it, too. Just LOOK at the way Cadie is looking up at the judge! :wub: 

Your girls definitely have Personality +++!! :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats Carina!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow Carina, Congrats to all !!!! Carina, your girls are just too much!!! GORGEOUS plus adorable. And you know what else, that beaming proud smile of yours.....priceless!!!! Mom looks wonderful as well.

Congrats!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a great weekend for all of you!!! Sounds like a wonderful time!! :aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is Beautiful Carina!! Great pictures, Thanks for Sharing!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats carina! your girls are beautiful!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a great weekend!! Your girls are so lovely. I especially like the pic of the 2 on the table together. So sweet!!
Congrats Carina:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations Your girls are beautiful!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a great weekend you had. Loved the pictures.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

What wonderful accomplishments for all ! You should be very proud !


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats! Cacia and Cadie are beautiful!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go Carina and all the fluffs in CloudClan Maltese!! :clap: One of these days, if you are ever at a show within driving distance...even if I have to get a hotel room...I'd LOVE to see you in the ring with your girls.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats! Your girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats ^_^


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Congratulations!! to all your friends! Enjoyed all your pictures and visited your friend's websites.. always fun looking at these beauties. Jeanne


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you everyone for you comments. I am just having so much fun with these girls. 



mamapajamas said:


> What a treasure trove your girls are! :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> They are just SO beautiful, and so full of personality! :wub:
> 
> ...


This was so sweet of you. And yes, all three of my kids have unique personalities, but all of them are capable of putting on the charm. 

You know it is true that some of them do have a lot of personality and ask for it. I read where Tonia said that Thriller was that kind of dog. He would walk in the ring and ask for the wins. 

Cadie is a great-grand-daughter of Thriller so sometimes I think she might have inherited her "showiness" from him. Of course, both girls come from a long list of beautiful and showy dogs.

One of the other women showing there this weekend told me she thought my little girl needed a spanking because she was such a little hussy wiggling her butt every time the judge looked at her. :w00t: LOL, I call it innocent flirtation. :innocent:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Way to go Carina and all the fluffs in CloudClan Maltese!! :clap: One of these days, if you are ever at a show within driving distance...even if I have to get a hotel room...I'd LOVE to see you in the ring with your girls.


I would love that. I have thought of going out to Western PA. How far would that be for you?


----------

